# GSD questions.



## ShepherdHeaven (Feb 12, 2010)

So I am new to the hole GSD breed but have always read alot about them. I have had my 3 year old for about 1 week now and have a couple questions. Lately she has been pacing the permeter of the yard. I had to block a few spots where she found she could escape into the 3 acre field next door. She cant get out since its all blocked off but still I want her to understand that the back yard is only where she is allowed to go without me being with her. since she still is going back to the original spot to try and get through it. Also how long will it take her to have confidence back. Every time i go to do somthing or pick somthing up she will go into a submissive state and trott away. Eventually coming back to me and see what i was doing or just to say hi. Also she doesnt play fetch that well. She will run after the toy but sniff it and then come right back to me or just do a half circle and find somthing else to do. On a high note she is awsome with my 2 kids that are 2 and 6months old. Any advice would be awsome. Thanks a ton. 

ShepherdHeaven


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Some of them like to explore... is she going for walks, getting enough exercise? 

Some shepherds don't like to play ball. One of my friends has a rescue male who only plays with stuffed animals inside. When he's outside, the only thing he likes to do is play with scraps of hose she's tied in a tree. Odd go figure but that's his thing...


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Allow yourself time to bond. GSDs are aloof, and if she has no drive for toys right now, then find a high value food treat....sliced hot dog. When you're with her, your voice should be soft and sound like a seven year old girl. Your general approach should be low rather than high, in that your slow hand should come from below her head rather than from above. Whenever she approachs you, offer a slice of hot dog and a calming voice in that littlegirl tone, even if you're a 250lb man.

Read/research how to develop a recall.....after you have developed a bond. Time is your friend...don't rush.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Great advise from the others, it will take time and patience. She maybe a little afraid to play but don't give up get her a ball and she will eventually learn to play. I had a kennel dog for two weeks and he had no clue what a ball was very sad, I just kept playing with the ball in front of him and he eventually showed interest and started playing. It was wonderful.


----------

